# Durchflussmesser mit Logo! auswerten



## Capsaecin (9 Juni 2014)

Hallo Forumm,
ich bin ganz neu hier und total von den Themen begeistert.
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich in nächster Zukunft, mich viel mit der Logo beschäftigen muss.
Ich bin in der Programmierung noch auf unterstem Niveau. Kleinere
Steuerungsaufgaben habe ich schon mit Erfolg realisieren können, aber nun hapert es schon an einer einfachen
Durchflussmessung. Ich würde euch einmal den Part beschreiben, was ich machen möchte und hoffe dann um eure Hilfe.

Ich baue eine Versuchsanlage, bei der es unteranderem erforderlich ist, mehrere Gasmengen (Durchflussmengen in L) zu bestimmen.
Im Inventar befinden sich mehrer Logo-Modelle der Reihe 0ba6 in Digital- und Analog-Ausführung.
Bei der zu ermittelnden Gasmenge handelt es sich um CO2 und CO2 Luftgemische.
Der zu verwendende Durchflussmesser ist dieser:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-Fluessigkeiten-0025-25-lmin?ref=searchDetail

Wie in dem Produktdatenblatt und der Beschreibung steht, beträgt eine Durchflussmenge von einem Liter eine Impulszahl von 10000 Imp..
Ich habe schon ein wenig mit einem Zähler umher probiert und bemerkt, das dort doch eine ganze Menge mehr dahinter steht.

Ich möchte lediglich eine Anzeige auf dem Logo TD haben, welche mir den Durchfluss in
L/min und gesamt durchflossene Liter mit einer Reset-Funktion ausgibt.
Damit wäre ich schon super zufrieden und wenn es dann noch einen Stillstandswächter gibt, der ein Signal gibt, sobald  bei 10min kein Durchfluss mehr stattgefunden hat, dann wäre ich 
total Happy.
Ich hätte noch so viele Fragen an euch, aber damit bin ich schon echt zufrieden.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat und könntet mir helfen,
mfg. Tim


----------



## controlmyhome (9 Juni 2014)

Vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz:

http://www.sps-forum.de/sonstige-steuerungen/31271-frequenzmessung-mit-logo.html


----------



## hucki (9 Juni 2014)

Ein normaler Digitaleingang kann bis zu 4Hz Impulse detektieren.
Alles darüber bis max. 5kHz geht nur noch mit den Eingängen I3 bis I6.

Daher ist es erst einmal wichtig, mit welchen Durchflüssen und damit mit welchen Impulszahlen zu rechnen ist, um einen Lösungsweg zu erarbeiten.
Ein Durchfluß von 1l/min wird mit diesem Durchflussmesser und der LOGO! aber z.B. schon schwierig. Für die Anzeige wäre aber eh' ein analoger Durchflussmesser besser geeignet.


----------



## controlmyhome (10 Juni 2014)

Es gibt Toggle-FlipFlops als fertige ICs.

Signal dran, Versorgungsspannung dazu, feddich - falls die Dinger deine anvisierte Signalspannung können. Das weiß ich nicht.

Jedenfalls kann man dann die halbe, viertel, achtel, ... -Frequenz abgreifen und die dann auf die Logo! geben.

Das verringert natürlich die Genauigkeit, erhöht aber in gleichem Maße den Wertebereich.

EDIT:

Für Gase sind 30 L/min angegeben also 300.000 Imp/min und entsprechend 5000 Imp/s.

Könnte Also auch so gehen.


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ein Durchfluß von 1l/min wird mit diesem Durchflussmesser und der LOGO! aber z.B. schon schwierig.


Ist dann doch eher je Sekunde, wo's schwierig wird.


----------



## Capsaecin (10 Juni 2014)

Es ging überwiegend um das Preisliche Niveau des genannten Durchflussmessers.
Dann werde ich nochmal nach alternativen schauen müssen. Was wäre denn eine 
angemessene Impulsbreite? Es wird denke ich mal auch nicht um mehr als 1-10L pro Minute werden, aber ein Puffer nach oben wäre nicht verkehrt.
mfg. Tim


----------



## controlmyhome (10 Juni 2014)

Optimale Impulsbreite ist immer 50%. Klar.

Ich meine aber, dass im Handbuch drin steht, wie lang der Impuls sein muss damit er sicher erkannt wird.

Bei 5kHz ist das prinzipbedingt immerhin unter 100µs...


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2014)

Capsaecin schrieb:


> Ich möchte lediglich eine Anzeige auf dem Logo TD haben, welche mir den Durchfluss in
> L/min und gesamt durchflossene Liter mit einer Reset-Funktion ausgibt.
> Damit wäre ich schon super zufrieden und wenn es dann noch einen Stillstandswächter gibt, der ein Signal gibt, sobald  bei 10min kein Durchfluss mehr stattgefunden hat, dann wäre ich
> total Happy.


Das Ganze könnte in etwa so aussehen:





Ich hab' mal verschiedene Varianten der Berechnung eingefügt. Letztendlich hängt vieles davon ab, wie man mit den max. zur Verfügung stehenden 15 Bit zurecht kommt. Bei obigem Durchflussmesser ist es natürlich relativ einfach, da genau 10 Impulse die kleinst mögliche Auflösung von 0,001 Liter darstellt. Hier reicht eine Division durch 10 und die Kommaverschiebung um 3 Stellen. Wenn man da auf Kommazahlen kommt, muss man meist irgendwo Abstriche machen oder einen erhöhten Aufwand betreiben (Beispiel B004). 

Leider kann man bei der 0BA6 bei der Berechnung noch nicht auf die Frequenz des Schwellwertschalters verweisen (geht ab der 0BA7). Daher muss man einen normalen Zähler verwenden und eine eigene Zeitbasis zum Resetten basteln. 
Je länger die Zeit, desto genauer die Anzeige, aber umso länger muss man auch auf den aktuellen Wert warten (das hätte auch für den Schwellwertschalter gegolten). Ich hab' mal 5 Sekunden als Basis verwendet und mit x12 in B004 auf eine Minute hochgerechnet. Ist m.M.n. ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Aktualität und Genauigkeit. 
Mit B005 kann man gleichzeitig noch einstellen, wieviele Impulse in diesen 5 Sekunden mindestens kommen müssen, um als Durchfluss und nicht als Stillstand gewertet zu werden.


----------



## Capsaecin (11 Juni 2014)

Wow, vielen Dank. Wie kann man soetwas nur erstellen. Das ist ja wahnsinn. Ich wäre darauf nie gekommen.
Ist dieses Programm denn mit dem Durchflussmesser kompatibel? 
Weil ich ansonsten noch die möglichkeit hätte, ein Gerät danach zu schalten, welches Impulse zusammen zieht und dann nach einem bestimmten Wert ausgibt, z.B.
von den 10000 Impulsen alle 10 Impulse erkennt und dann als einen ausgibt.
mfg. Tim


----------



## hucki (11 Juni 2014)

Capsaecin schrieb:


> Wow, vielen Dank.


Dafür gibt's unter den für Dich hilfreichen Beiträgen den Danke-Button:








Capsaecin schrieb:


> Wie kann man soetwas nur erstellen.


Durch logisches Denken.





Capsaecin schrieb:


> Ist dieses Programm denn mit dem Durchflussmesser kompatibel?


Wenn Du einen der Eingänge I3 bis I6 verwendest, solltest Du bis 30l/min = 5kHz klar kommen:


controlmyhome schrieb:


> Für Gase sind 30 L/min angegeben also 300.000 Imp/min und entsprechend 5000 Imp/s.


----------



## Capsaecin (22 Juni 2014)

Also das Programm läuft echt gut nur ich bin echt traurig das Siemens die neue Logo 0BA7 so kompliziert aufgebaut hat.
Ich habe am Freitag dieses neue Modul bekommen und wollte das Programm darauf übertragen, aber nichts funktioniert. Auch das Internet konnte mir nur brdingt weiter helfen.
Das Programm kann keine Verbindung zum Modul aufbauen. Da war das alte Kabel doch wirklich besser. Sollte Siemens auf jeden Fall überarbeiten und zusätzlich zum Ethernetanschluss auch wieder die Alte
Schnittstelle berteitstellen.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (22 Juni 2014)

Auf keinen Fall! Es geht nichts über die normierte ethernet anbindung! Ein kabel alle steuerungen


----------



## Capsaecin (19 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich bin es nun wieder einmal.
Hab jetzt vor kurzem eine CO2 Messeinrichtung bekommen und stelle mir nun die Frage, wie ich am besten das Signal auswerten kann und mir dieses auf das Logo Display anzeigen lassen kann.
Der Sensor gibt ein Messsignal von 0-10V aus und stellt dieses 5 % CO2 gegenüber. Für eine kleine Hilfestellung wäre ich mehr als dankbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tim


----------



## hucki (20 Oktober 2014)

Capsaecin schrieb:


> Der Sensor gibt ein Messsignal von 0-10V aus und stellt dieses 5 % CO2 gegenüber.


Das heißt, 10V entsprechen 5% CO[SUB]2[/SUB]?

Dann führst Du den Analogeingang auf einen Analogverstärker mit dem Gain 0,5 und 2 Nachkommastellen im Meldetext.
Wenn Dich auch die Spannung am Eingang interessiert, noch einen Verstärker zwischen die beiden mit Gain 1 und ebenfalls 2 Nachkommastellen:





Soll der Analogwert noch weiter ausgewertet werden, z.B. mit einem Schwellwert?
Sowas findest Du dann alles unter den Analogbausteinen.
Wenn ja - interessehalber: wie?
Wenn nein, in der realen LOGO! die Bausteinabschlüsse nicht vergessen!


----------



## Capsaecin (20 Oktober 2014)

Genau 10 V entsprechen 5%.
Kann man dann mit dem Schwellertschalter eine Regelung ertsellen?
Danke schonmal.
mfg. Tim

Achso: warum wird der Gain Wert auf 0,5 gestellt, damit das für mich plausibel ist?


----------



## hucki (20 Oktober 2014)

Capsaecin schrieb:


> Achso: warum wird der Gain Wert auf 0,5 gestellt, damit das für mich plausibel ist?


10V entsprechen einem Analogwert von 1000.
Gleichzeitig sollen sie Deinem Endwert von 500 (= 5,00%) entsprechen. 500 / 1000 = 0,5


Das mit dem Gain mußt Du aber nicht unbedingt wissen. Du kannst auch einfach Deinen Minimumwert für 0V und den Maximumwert für 10V angeben und die LOGO berechnet dann Gain und Offset.
Hier in diesem Fall gibst Du die 500 als Maxwert an, damit Du auch die 2 Nachkommastellen erhältst. Mit 50 (= Gain 0,05) hast Du nur eine und mit 5 (= Gain 0,005) hättest Du gar keine Nachkommastelle mehr. Allerdings nimmt die LOGO! letztere Angabe nicht mehr an, weil sie zu klein ist.


----------



## hucki (20 Oktober 2014)

Capsaecin schrieb:


> Kann man dann mit dem Schwellertschalter eine Regelung ertsellen?


Mit dem Schwellwertschalter könnte man z.B. eine Meldung generieren, wenn der Wert über einer bestimmten Prozentzahl CO[SUB]2[/SUB] liegt.
Theoretisch kann man damit auch eine einfache Regelung damit bauen. Gibt aber sicher geeignetere Bausteine. Kommt halt darauf an, was Du genau vorhast.


----------

